# What part of country



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

What part of the country has the most wood carvers. I am from Minnesota and havent encountered many. Thought it might be a hobby for mostly retired folks going south for winter. Just curious. Harold


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Gatlinburg TN area has some catering to tourists.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's a few clubs in Minnesota. There are some pretty famous carvers from the state, such as Fred Cogelow, Floyd Rhadigan, Pete LeClair.

Bemidji Wood Carvers Club
807 3rd St SE
State: MN
Zip: 56601
City: Bemidji
Phone: 218 444- 6269
Country: US
Email: [email protected]

Blue Mound Woodcarvers
410 E. Brown
State: MN
Zip: 56156
City: Luverne
Phone: (507)238-2187
Country: US

Bob Beaty Woodcarver's
516 S. St.
State: MN
Zip: 55616
City: Two Harbors
Phone: 218-348-9627
Country: US
Email: [email protected]

Cannon River Woodcarvers
Po Box 611
State: MN
Zip: 55021
City: Faribault
Phone: 507-339-0336
Country: US
Email: [email protected]

Carver Co. Carvers
24 So. Olive St .
State: MN
Zip: 55387-1404
City: Waconia
Phone: (612)442-5330
Country: US
Email: [email protected]

Central Minnesota Woodcarvers Association
5850 Rolling Ridge Road
State: MN
Zip: 56303
City: Saint Cloud
Phone: (320)253-8929
Country: US
Email: [email protected]
URL: www.minnesotawoodcarvers.com/

Central Minnesota Woodcarvers Association
509 Third St. N.E.
State: MN
Zip: 56353
City: Milaca
Phone: 320-982-3284
Country: US
Email: [email protected]

Lake Country Carvers Club
RR. 2 Box 77s
State: MN
Zip: 56501
City: Detroit Lakes
Phone: (218)847-2059
Country: US

Lakes Area Carving Group
PO Box 12 112 W. Main Street
State: MN
Zip: 56515
City: Battle Lake
Phone: 218 862-5222
Country: US
Email: [email protected]

Lakes Area Woodcarvers Club
20109 Harrow Ave. N.
State: MN
Zip: 55025
City: Forest Lake
Phone: (651)464-2087
Country: US
Email: [email protected]

Lem Steele
Box 23
State: MN
Zip: 56101
City: Windom
Phone: (507)831-4291
Country: US

Minnesota Decoy and Waterfowl Carving Club
5728 Cedar Ave. South
State: MN
City: Minneapolis
Country: US
URL: mdwcc-carving-club.com

Minnesota Woodcarvers Assoc.
6085 7th Street NE
State: MN
Zip: 55432
City: Fridley
Country: US
Email: [email protected]

Rochester Woodcarvers
6022 26th Ave NW
State: MN
Zip: 55901
City: Rochester
Phone: 507-254-5445
Country: US
Email: [email protected]
URL: rochesterwoodcarvers.com

Viking Woodcarvers
4049 Longfellow Avenue
State: MN
Zip: 55407
City: Minneapolis
Phone: (612)722-0449
Country: US

Viking woodcarvers
1114 American Blvd
State: MN
Zip: 55420
City: Bloomington
Phone: 952-250-0326
Country: US
Email: [email protected]


----------

